# RIP Harvey



## naturetable (Aug 12, 2008)

We finally had to say goodbye to Harvey on New Years Eve after 2 months of trying to get to the bottom of his mystery illness. He'd been ill, but still giddy and ready to explore, but finally it seemed like it got too much for him. He gave his brothers a groom before we left, and groomed my hand on the way to the vet.

He and his brother Peter were my first rats, and they both stole my heart, but Harvey's giddy, mischevious, affectionate nature made him the best pet I could have asked for. 

I just wanted to post to say thanks to everyone who offered advice and their own experience with Harvey's illness, and over the years as I paniced over new-rat-owner problems. You made Harvey's and my own life so much easier. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!! :'(
RIP Harvey.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Poor lil guy. At least he isn't suffering anymore. RIP Harvey.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Im very sorry for your loss...RIP Harvey :-[


----------

